# Track: NCAA East Prelims - 4 Sycamores qualify for Oregon



## Jason Svoboda

19 members of the Indiana State Track and Field team have qualified for the 2015 NCAA East Region Preliminary Round in Jacksonville, Fla. on May 28-30.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

just to give everyone an idea of how good the MVC is as a track conference, here are the entry totals per conference going into the regional meets later this week. The MVC has 60 athletes participating in the two regional meets. Indiana State is the only MVC team in the East Regional, everyone else is in the West. 

As expected, the Power 5 conferences dominate the conference entries, all with well over 130 athletes per conference. After that the next highest conference is C-USA with 69 entrants into the regional meets. MWC has 67, MAC has 64, Ivy has 62, Sun Belt has 61, and then the MVC with 60. The AAC is next with 55, then a drop off to the lesser conferences. 

http://www.ustfccca.org/assets/rank...hampionshipEntryLeaders-ByConf-PrePrelims.pdf

the SEC, to nobody's surprise, leads (by a WIDE margin) with 232 entrants into the regional meets.

The meets start on Thursday. It looks like it will be HOT in Jacksonville for the East Regional meet. Sure wish they'd move it to a more northern climate where it might be a little cooler.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Head to Jacksonville for NCAA East Region Prelims*






The Indiana State Sycamores will send 19 individual athletes along with the women's 4x100 relay team to participate in the NCAA East Region Preliminary round beginning on Thursday, May 28 in Jacksonville, Fla.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Start lists have now been released for the meet

http://www.rtspt.com/ncaa/d1outdoor15/


----------



## ISUCC

meet starts this afternoon, looks like it'll be pretty warm, ok for sprints, bad for the distance races. 

No video coverage that I can find


----------



## ISUCC

Whitney Walker was in the women's shot put this afternoon and threw just over 47 feet and will finish near the bottom. 

Women's pole vault is warming up, Kimyanna Rudolph will be participating


----------



## ISUCC

David Timlin advanced to the next round in the 1500

Kimyanna Rudolph having a good series in the women's pole vault

Jonathan Jackson did not start in the men's 400 meter hurdles

more updates as the meet progresses. Lots of Sycamores still to compete tonight


----------



## ISUCC

updating results

Kimyanna Rudolph becomes our 1st qualifier for Oregon, tying for 1st in the women's pole vault. 

Katie Wise advanced to the next round of the 100, teammate Chidera Obasih BARELY missed advancing, she was the first one who didn't advance, missing by less than one tenth of a second, ugh! She's still on the relay team

Alethia Marrero set the new ISU 800 meter school record and advanced to the next round, running 2:05.52!

our 2 long jumpers, Schreiber and Mikell were 29th and 48th, so will not advance. 

the 10,000's are being run now.


----------



## ISUCC

Nicole Lucas ends her ISU career by placing 33rd in the women's 10,000 on a very hot night, running 35:49, she ends her ISU career with several school records!


----------



## ISUCC

Katie Wise's video of her 100 win

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/IndStTrackField/view/18159067

Marrero's 800 video

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/IndStTrackField/view/18159017


----------



## ISUCC

men's 10k with John Mascari is underway. John won this race last season


----------



## ISUCC

very disappointing run for Mascari as he places 23rd and does not make the NCAA meet. Too hot down in Florida, again, this meet needs to be in a more northern location to get away from the heat.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Rudolph Advances to Eugene; Three Sycamores Make Quarterfinals on Day One of NCAA Eas*






Junior Kimyanna Rudolph earned the Sycamores first ticket to Eugene and three made quarterfinals on Day One of the NCAA East Preliminary Round at Hodges Stadium on campus of the University of North Florida.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Day 2 in Jacksonville, Katelyn Rutz places 37th in the women's discus throw and will not advance

men's pole vault is in progress, high jump will start soon

sunny and 88 in Jacksonville, so very hot

run events start at 5pm, no video again


----------



## ISUCC

Carmelia Stewart runs 13.51 in heat one of the 100 hurdles, probably won't advance, she winds up being 25th place, first one to not advance, just like Chidera Obasih in the women's 100 last night. 

Connor Curley misses all 3 attempts at the opening height in the men's pole vault, so he's out.


----------



## ISUCC

men's 110 hurdles, Adarius Washington advances to the next round tomorrow, Carter and Daley place 33rd and 34th. 

Women's 100 is at 6:30, Katie Wise will try to advance to Oregon out of heat 1. 

Men's high jump, former ISU football player DeSean Prentice is still alive, DeSean ended in 40th place and will not advance


----------



## ISUCC

and we have a 2nd women's qualifier for Oregon! Katie Wise punches her ticket with a 2nd place finish in heat 1 of the women's 100! 11.38


----------



## ISUCC

watch Katie's race, lane 5, she had the 2nd fastest time of the day, behind the gal from Kentucky who smoked her! LOL

http://www.mobypicture.com/user/IndStTrackField/view/18162472


----------



## ISUCC

up next, after the men's 100, in heat 3 of the women's 800, is Alethia Marrero, who will try to advance to Oregon


----------



## ISUCC

Freaking Alethia Marrero just SHATTERED the ALL TIME women's 800 meter outdoor record in the women's 800, running an AMAZING 2:02.67!! That is unfreakingbelievable folks! She won the event and is going to Oregon and will be a favorite to win!


----------



## ISUCC

just one event left for ISU tonight, Katie Wise in the 1st round of the women's 200 @ 8pm


----------



## ISUCC

Katie Wise advances to tomorrow in the women's 200, getting 3rd in her heat in 23.43

that ends the day for ISU athletes, day 3 tomorrow with more chances to get athletes to Oregon


----------



## treeman

ISUCC said:


> Freaking Alethia Marrero just SHATTERED the ALL TIME women's 800 meter outdoor record in the women's 800, running an AMAZING 2:02.67!! That is unfreakingbelievable folks! She won the event and is going to Oregon and will be a favorite to win!


She just seems to keep getting better and better every race she runs!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Wise and Marrero Punch Tickets to NCAA Championships on Day Two of NCAA East Prelims*






Junior Katie Wise and sophomore Alethia Marrero both earned spots into Eugene on day two of the NCAA East Region Prelims at Hodges Stadium.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Athletes trying for Oregon today, Jamie Newsome in the women's triple jump, Dave Timlin in the 1500, the women's 4 x 100 meter relay, Katie Wise in the 200, and Adarius Washington in the 110 hurdles.


----------



## ISUCC

Flotrack's interview with Marrero after her 800 win

http://www.flotrack.org/coverage/25...-to-win-800m-section-and-now-4x1#.VWnXYGAnhMJ

Marrero's win named 8th most significant event in both regionals Friday

http://www.flotrack.org/coverage/25...0-NCAA-Preliminary-Moments-Day-2#.VWnXwmAnhMJ


----------



## the johnner

Congratulations ladies!!  Just outstanding!! Go sycamores!


----------



## ISUCC

women's triple jump, freshman Jamie Newsome jumps 40-7.5" and will not advance to Oregon. 

Rest of the team competes starting at 6pm


----------



## ISUCC

women's 4 x 100 relay is first up, heat 2


----------



## ISUCC

the women's relay runs a season best at 44.54, but will be just short of making it back to Oregon.

ISU was 15th, .13 seconds from 12th

at 6:45pm Dave Timlin runs in the men's 1500


----------



## ISUCC

Sophomore David Timlin kicks his way to Oregon! Getting 2nd in the men's 1500! 3:45.46


----------



## ISUCC

Oregon bound! 


#EastPrelims - Jordan Williamsz - 3:45.23 to take heat 1 pic.twitter.com/3VxPdgaUr9— FloTrack (@FloTrack) May 30, 2015


----------



## ISUCC

up next, Adarius Washington will try to punch his ticket to Oregon in heat 3 of the men's 110 hurdles


----------



## ISUCC

Washington just misses a return trip to Oregon, getting 15th in the hurdles, needed a 13.84 and ran 13.94

so just one male for ISU going to Oregon. Dave Timlin. 

Katie Wise will run the 200 next


----------



## ISUCC

another near miss, this time from Katie Wise in the women's 200, she was 13th! One spot from making it to Oregon in that event too. She ran 23.37 and needed a 23.28

So that wraps things up for ISU at the east regional. Four athletes qualify for Oregon, Timlin, Wise, Rudolph, and Marrero


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*David Timlin Headed to NCAA Championships as Sycamores Finish Up NCAA East Region Pre*






Sophomore David Timlin earned his way into the NCAA Championships in the 1,500 meter as the Sycamore Track and Field team wrapped up competition in the NCAA East Region Prelims at Hodges Stadium on the campus of North Florida.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## the johnner

ISUCC said:


> another near miss, this time from Katie Wise in the women's 200, she was 13th! One spot from making it to Oregon in that event too. She ran 23.37 and needed a 23.28
> 
> So that wraps things up for ISU at the east regional. Four athletes qualify for Oregon, Timlin, Wise, Rudolph, and Marrero



Pretty good Saturday. 4 Sycamores get to Oregon and the Blackhawks make it to the Finals. Congrats!!


----------

